# Icon setzen, benötigt PluginId?



## wm (27. Apr 2011)

will einem Action ein neues Icon zuweisen, aber alles scheitert beim Eintrag der PluginId, wie finde ich die PluginId bzw. wie definiere ich die PluginId?

```
Action  action1 = new Action() {

            public void run() {

                MyClass.this.showMessage("test");
            }
        };

        this.action1.setText("Action 1");
        this.action1.setToolTipText("Action 1 tooltip");
        Bundle bundle = Platform.getBundle("????PluginId????");
        URL fullPathString = BundleUtility.find(bundle, "icons/test.png");
        this.action1.setImageDescriptor(ImageDescriptor.createFromURL(fullPathString));
```


----------



## Sonecc (27. Apr 2011)

Dein Plugin hat einen Activator (ist eine Klasse), der kann dir das Bundle zu dem Plugin liefern. Ansonsten enthält der Activator die Plugin ID


----------



## wm (27. Apr 2011)

danke, ich bekomme im Eclipse ein Warung für:

```
BundleUtility.find(bundle, "icons/test.png");
```

_Discouraged access: The method find(Bundle, String) from the type BundleUtility is not accessible due to 
	 restriction on required library C:\Programme\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.6.2.M20110210-1200.jar
	- Discouraged access: The type BundleUtility is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Programme
	 \eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.6.2.M20110210-1200.jar_

Gibt es noch eine bessere Möglichkeit, ein Icon für das Action hinzuzufügen?

```
Action  action1 = new Action() {
 
            public void run() {
 
                MyClass.this.showMessage("test");
            }
        };
 
        this.action1.setText("Action 1");
        this.action1.setToolTipText("Action 1 tooltip");
        this.action1.setImageDescriptor(????????????);
```


----------



## Sonecc (28. Apr 2011)

Augen auf 
Dein Activator bietet dir unter anderem die Methode die du suchst. Hatte gehofft du kämst von alleine darauf...
Die Methodensignatur der Methode die du suchst ist imageDescriptorFromPlugin(java.lang.String, java.lang.String)

AbstractUIPlugin (Eclipse Platform API Specification)


----------



## wm (28. Apr 2011)

:toll:


----------

